# drug/antibiotic-resistance, new-disease, asepsis, contagious/infectious, hygiene...



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Drug-resistant diseases on the rise: study

New estimates of the global Plasmodium falciparum clinical malaria burden

Understanding robustness in organisms -- a potential weapon against infectious diseases

Study finds lapses in infection control practices at ambulatory surgical centers

Sequence and structure key to prion disease transmission

Study examines icu outbreak of staph aureus with resistance to methicillin and linezolid


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Wild sharks, redfish harbor antibiotic-resistant bacteria


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Anti-Dengue Nanoviricides Achieve Significant Protection In Initial In Vivo Studies On Dengue Hemorrhagic Fever

*note on what i learned of this over the past 3-yrs:*
Dengue HEMORRHAGIC-form is a new AKA emerging variant of a scary-old disease, a virus which is very dangerous. 
the hemorrhagic form is much-more fatal, and affected approx 5% of victims in the 1st 2-years it was seen - 
now it is over 10% annually, and a rapidly growing concern due to speed of onset, severity of symptoms, etc.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

100%-surveillance for MRSA cut Hospital-Acquired Infxns at PCM Hosp.
Study shows universal surveillance for MRSA significantly decreased HAIs at PCMH

NZ-study: 
1 in 4 not covering coughs, sneezes 
study was done during swine-flu outbreak 

S-Am: 
Dogs may help collar Chagas disease 
dogs are 14x more-likely to carry/get Chagas; 
as a result are BOTH excellent sentinels [good] + vectors [not good]


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dallas, TX: 
Prompt actions halt alarming infection outbreak at Dallas hospital 
A-baumannii is increasingly multiply-resistant + spreading as Hosp-Acquired Infxn


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Mechanism uncovered behind Salmonella virulence and drug susceptibility


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

'Unbeatable' NDM-1 enzyme could make all bacterial diseases 'superbugs' | Mail Online


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

New Drug-Resistant Superbugs Found in 3 States - ABC News

*New-Delhi Multiple-resistant-strain-1* is now in the USA + Canada - 
few cases as yet, but that will change.

this originated in INDIA - hence the name; 
World's Highest Drug Pollution Levels Found In Indian Stream 
*India + China manufacture antibiotics with little government oversight or regulation, 
and the outfall-pipes of drug-makers heavily + directly pollute streams, which people 
and livestock DRINK; untested, unfiltered, unchlorinated water is used to water CROPS 
and make other things for export, like soda-drinks. *
[NOTE: chlorination is to kill bacteria; it has zero-effect on pharm-pollution, except to add 
more chemicals to the brew.]

CorpWatch*:*Communities Reject Coca-Cola in India 
*Coca-Cola * is made from the water of rivers in India; the plant uses the water for mixing, 
sells it overseas as soda, washes bottles and equipment with it, cleans the floors, flushes the toilets... 
and discharges it, last i heard, UNTREATED back into the rivers... for those downstream to 'share' 
that *Coke* pause to refresh, i suppose. :thumbdown: they *may* have begun to clean-up their act, 
but if so, i have not heard about it. just another example of 'corporate responsibility' 
in the Third-World by multinationals.


----------

